# Outback Brewery Box Set



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

On a trip to Dan Murphy's I got an outback brewery sample pack. I haven't heard of them before as I am somewhat ignorant of the Australian beer market (at the same time as my tastes expanded I brewed my own, reducing my need to buy the stuff). So anyway, here's some tasting of the beer-

*Pale Ale*

Quite a nice, hoppy aroma. Flavour is dominated by a strange tanginess. It's all right, nothing I would go crazy about, though.

I'll post a couple notes about the other beers in the set later...


----------



## Jazman (7/2/08)

i think in some earlier post this brewery sem to have a problem with infections


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

Well, I'm hoping that the other beers are better than this one :-/


----------



## sah (7/2/08)

I haven't been impressed by the Outback range the times I've tried them.

Grand Ridge however, now that is superb quality beer.

regards,
Scott


----------



## Fents (7/2/08)

SAH said:


> I haven't been impressed by the Outback range the times I've tried them.
> 
> Grand Ridge however, now that is superb quality beer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fents (7/2/08)

SAH said:


> I haven't been impressed by the Outback range the times I've tried them.
> 
> Grand Ridge however, now that is superb quality beer.
> 
> ...



seen this thread?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;hl=grand+ridge


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

Indeed that was the other box set I bought while at Dan Murphy's!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (7/2/08)

I tried some of the Outback beers a couple of years ago at the Good Food & Wine Show. 

Didn't like them at all. Outback is an extract brewery.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> I tried some of the Outback beers a couple of years ago at the Good Food & Wine Show.
> 
> Didn't like them at all. Outback is an extract brewery.



Are they really an extract brewery, or are you just serving up some extra spicy burnsauce?

*Outback Pilsener*

the plus side here is that they don't need to make another batch of beer. they just have to change the labels! Pretty much the same as the pale ale.


----------



## Dave86 (7/2/08)

Yep, I bought them once and thought they were terrible, that christmas I then had to put on a brave face and say 'thanks mum!' when I unwrapped the taster pack at christmas <_< I don't really like criticising any of our micros, but at the same time, one experience with a poor quality beer is enough to keep the masses clinging for dear life to megashite...


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

It tastes like regret.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

*Outback Black Opal*

It tastes like bad patent black malt. HOW CAN YOU GET THIS STYLE SO WRONG This is all quite upsetting.


----------



## kevo (7/2/08)

I got a sample pack for Christmas as well and would agree, bland, tasteless, ordinary. 

And pricey too for a pretty poor quality drop.

People must buy it though, or it's always the same stock I see at DM's.

Kev


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

the labels look nice.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/2/08)

Look on the bright side peas_and_corn,by purchasing the boxed set and reviewing it for all of the AHB community to see, you have saved a lot of brewers a lot of time and money  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

Yes! This is a sign to everyone that the beer inside the bottles are somewhat less good than the labels. I haven't eaten the labels yet for taste comparison.


----------



## sah (7/2/08)

Fents said:


> seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;hl=grand+ridge



I have just read it thanks to your reference. I'm shocked. I haven't drunk a lot of their product. Gippsland Gold a few times over a couple of years which has been good on each occasion. In January I bought one of the sample packs from Dan Murphy's and split it with my brother in law. He had the pale beers, I had the darker ones. From memory I had a mouthful of each of his. One I wasn't fussed on but it wasn't infected. The darker beers were bloody fantastic. I recall clearly a flavourful clean and crisp malt character.

I thought, these guys have really got this together.

Hopefully they've sorted the problems out. I'll certainly try it again with the hope of repeating my experience in January.

Scott


----------



## Airgead (8/2/08)

I'll add another voice to the "not so great" chorus. I've had a few of their beers now and really haven't had one that I liked. Their black opal was very poor. Pick of the bunch would be their lager (can't remember its name) and that wasn't so hot either. They are on my avoid list.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bconnery (8/2/08)

Myself also. 
I bought a pack duty free on the way to England recently and tried a few when I arrived. 
All quite poor. 
I left the last few of the pack with a relative who just likes to drink whatever is on special...
I seem to remember them being better when I tried them at the Brisbane beer festival a few years back but it is distinctly possible that I tried them at the end of the day when they would have had to have been pretty bad to stand out...


----------



## sinkas (8/2/08)

I think I have tried only the pale and black opal, both pretty underwhelming


----------

